
Fact Check: Is Most Homelessness Tied to Drugs and Alcohol? - DoreenMichele
https://www.voiceofsandiego.org/topics/news/fact-check-homelessness-tied-drugs-alcohol/
======
DoreenMichele
Found via Reddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/homeless/comments/eotqu8/who_knew_m...](https://www.reddit.com/r/homeless/comments/eotqu8/who_knew_most_homeless_are_not_addicts_can_we_get/)

